# Ronnie Responds



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

What effect does the IFBB advisory, which in part states that distended stomachs -- something you've been criticized for in the past -- will be penalized, have on your Olympia game plan and mindset?

RONNIE COLEMAN: It doesn't affect me in any way. I am symmetrical, I am aesthetic, I am balanced. Everything about me is big and conditioned and muscular. I don't have a 28" waist -- who does? -- but I have a 60" chest and my waist is in proportion to that. Advisory or no advisory, my focus is on bringing my best package to the stage.

But we've seen photos of you onstage with your stomach distended.

Everybody tries to make a big thing of my stomach. But if you look at all the pictures of me hitting a front lat spread or a front double biceps, my stomach's sucked in. That goes for pretty much everybody, but when we relax ??? when we???re not posing ??? the stomach extends; but it ain???t being judged then. Just about everybody has an extended gut because there???s no way you could be competitive on a pro stage if you don???t put away a whole load of food. All the training in the world ain???t gonna make you 290 pounds if you don???t eat all the nutrients ??? and that???s a lot of food ??? to back it up. With practice I am able to keep my stomach in. People want to make a big thing of it, but it don???t affect me.

At the 2003 Olympia, you were 287 pounds and were spectacular. Last year, you won at 295 pounds but in my opinion were not as sharp. Do you agree?

I agree totally. I wasn???t as sharp. This year, I???m aiming to repeat the sharpness I had in 2003. To do that, I started my diet earlier. Last year, I started my diet nine weeks out, this year I started it 12 weeks out. Every year, you have to try to be better, be different. This year I will be different again.

As we do this interview, you???re 10 weeks out. What do you weigh now and what do you aim to weigh on the day of the Olympia?

Right now, I???m 305 pounds ??? which is about what I was when I started my diet last year. I want to get the hardness and condition I had in 2003, and I will be lighter than at that show, maybe 10 pounds lighter ??? maybe as much as 15 pounds lighter. Being real hard and full at 280 pounds will make me look real big.

We???ve said before that the 245 pounds or so physique with which you won the 2001 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic is the best ever ??? unbeatable. Any thoughts about returning to that weight and look?

I can???t return to it. I tried to do it at the 2001 and 2002 Olympias and got in a heap of trouble. [In 2001 Jay Cutler was leading Coleman after the prejudging, and in 2002 Kevin Levrone nearly overcame a fading Coleman.] At that bodyweight, things went wrong with depleting and carbing up, so that physique is now part of history. I can???t go back to that. I been and gone and done it. You have to move on. Things change ??? what was the perfect car in 2001 is not the perfect car four years later.

If you win an eighth Olympia, will you go for nine?

Before I get to nine I have to get to eight. That???s what I???m focused on right now. I???ll take it one year at a time.

If you had to pick one guy who may succeed you, who would it be?

I???d say Victor Martinez. He has the right stuff physically ??? the shape and the mass. Lost his way a little bit this year, but that happens ??? it took me a few years before I won the Olympia. Out of all the guys out there I???d say he is the one with Mr. Olympia credentials. The one I???d say is the next Mr. Olympia, but not until after I???m done, you understand.

Will Ronnie Coleman win an eighth Olympia title or will a new Mr. Olympia be crowned on October 15? Book your place in history to find out. Go to 2005olympia.com, flexonline.com or muscleandfitness.com for full details about Joe Weider???s 2005 Olympia Weekend.

*Written by: Team FLEX*


----------



## musclepump (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie blames his gut on having to eat so much food


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2005)

I imagine his chest is bigger than 60 inches but who knows, heck I'm still in the 52"s. I guess after awhile you get tired of counting and you just look at bodyweight 

Typically I look at weight, waist and arms. With those 3 things I can tell you whats going on.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

I love how he quotes his chest size....but *fails to tell us what his waist measures*..
When I was 257 I had a 52 relaxed cold chest and a 34 waist, I believe that ronnie has a true 60 in chest but his gut has to be 40-42 inches....thats 10 inches bigger than Sergios waist.....but his chest is probably only 6-7 bigger...
Love Ronnie when he was 235-245....now he looks like total shit.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok listen man lets get this straight, I respect Olivia for everything that he has done back in 1970-1980.
Now that I've made that one clear, I would like to point out that Olivia lacked a lot of things like good shoulders, yes his where big and cut but not Olympia size.
He lacks thickness in both chest and back, and for real, where are his legs?
Now do notice that it was not me that made the comparison between 1970 and 2005.
I already told you that you can't compare the two because if your stuck in 1970 like you, you will not like Coleman, but if your not stuck in the past but willing to move on to see the future of bodybuilding in it's full glory, 
than you should look at the current Mr.Olympia Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## MyK (Oct 9, 2005)

does anyone have a pic of ronnie at 245


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 9, 2005)

Modern quads have changed the most...

 Even Arnold's quads are small compared to todays legs.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

Unit you just have no clue.......ronnie was only 225 before he used GH and all the new drugs.............Olivia was 225 also and shorter then Ronnie.....so bigger and better!!

No comparision Olivia Blows Ronnie away....
Your critique is laughable......in his day Sergio was decades ahead of the competition....Ronnie is just a little bit better then the men of his day...
I bet you are the kind of guy who would get in a* F-16* to race a *Airco D.H2.*...and then think you are the shit because you won.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I would like to point out that Olivia lacked a lot of things like good shoulders, yes his where big and cut but not Olympia size.
> He lacks thickness in both chest and back


you've got to be kidding me???.. right?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Unit you just have no clue.......ronnie was only 225 before he used GH and all the new drugs.............Olivia was 225 also and shorter then Ronnie.....so bigger and better!!
> 
> No comparision Olivia Blows Ronnie away....
> Your critique is laughable......in his day Sergio was decades ahead of the competition....Ronnie is just a little bit better then the men of his day...
> I bet you are the kind of guy who would get in a* F-16* to race a *Airco D.H2.*...and then think you are the shit because you won.


I must be honest here, I just don't give a fuck whether he used GH or not and Olivia probably used it to( it's not that old)
And he was shorter then Ronnie and bigger, so he was like a Lee Priest? (  )
In his day he was better yes, a lot better then Arnold! but you are the one comparing the two.
Ronnie is a little better? ahahahahaha  you must be one of those people that believes that anyone came even close any year? ahahahahaha
listen to what the pro's say man, they all say that Ronnie is the best Pro ever, the best Mr.Olympia, but if you want to stick your head in the sand then that's fine with me.
And on the fighter bullshit, again ( now the 3x) you are comparing the two.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I must be honest here, I just don't give a fuck whether he used GH or not and *Olivia probably used it to*( it's not that old)


          
now I know your on crack......Sergios 29 inch waist proves he is a GH fiend like Ronnie


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> now I know your on crack......Sergios 29 inch waist proves he is a GH fiend like Ronnie


Hey you know that's just because of all the food that he eats  









































































            
Ah man fuck this, you know, everybody has their own favorite bodybuilder so we will never be able settle this.
So fuck it.


----------



## Arnold who? (Oct 9, 2005)

They're both pussy bitches just like you two. Once I hit the stage you won't even remember their names. Bitches.


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

Arnold who? said:
			
		

> They're both pussy bitches just like you two. Once I hit the stage you won't even remember their names. Bitches.


I agree 100%  
can I oil you up back stage??


----------



## Arnold who? (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%
> can I oil you up back stage??



I saw that thread about you son. AW is the ladies man. Now go fuck your dog!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Where'd this douchebag come from


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I imagine his chest is bigger than 60 inches but who knows, heck I'm still in the 52"s. I guess after awhile you get tired of counting and
> you just look at bodyweight


 Unless you have to go buy a new suit - 

 Is that your "before" PIC in your AVI


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Unless you have to go buy a new suit -
> 
> Is that your "before" PIC in your AVI


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Is that your "before" PIC in your AVI



That is my current, and most pumped up pic. I was impressed by it and I dont like most of my pictures, so I thought I'd show it off a little and SHARE THE PUMP!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> That is my current, and most pumped up pic. I was impressed by it and I dont like most of my pictures, so I thought I'd show it off a little and SHARE THE PUMP!


It looks like you are doing some hardcore lifting right there man.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 10, 2005)

mudge you are looking pretty big, but you have nothing on my bis, check these peaks out! i've been working hard on my abs lately too, what you reckon?


----------



## musclepump (Oct 10, 2005)

whoa d, lookin thick!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks, i've been working at it hard lately, started taking protein shakes a few days ago and can already see the difference!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking good man!
I think your traps, delts and back look very good  
And your arm look good but you don't flex them right, make sure you tension them like your doning curles, and flex your lower arms.


----------

